
Ask HN: Best Communities / Resources for Managers? - adityarao310
There are a few subreddits of course for this, but I am looking for resources &amp; online forums where leaders can learn from each other and share helpful advice &amp; feedback etc.<p>If any for engineering managers &#x2F; VP, Engineering level folks, that would be the best!
======
jasmine123
[https://www.managersclub.com/](https://www.managersclub.com/)

